# American standard boiler



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had to tag out an American Standard boiler yesterday morning after a carbon monoxide call. Anyways I was wondering if any of you could help me find the year. The serial number was 48-31. So I'm wondering if it was made in 48'? I know it was converted to natural gas in oct, 1959. Which according to the fire dept. maps would be when gas was added to that street.

Anyways I managed to sell them on a trinity tx, I'll try to get pics of the old blunder bus later this week when we do the re and re.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I had to tag out an American Standard boiler yesterday morning after a carbon monoxide call. Anyways I was wondering if any of you could help me find the year. The serial number was 48-31. So I'm wondering if it was made in 48'? I know it was converted to natural gas in oct, 1959. Which according to the fire dept. maps would be when gas was added to that street.
> 
> Anyways I managed to sell them on a trinity tx, I'll try to get pics of the old blunder bus later this week when we do the re and re.


Don't have the oldies book with me... bet the cement gasket between the sections and flue collector is leaking..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

More than likely. It has the external burner/blower conversion. They never bothered to remove the natural draft baffles in the basement. Could also be part of it. Unfortunately I had to bear the bad news but that's better than someone passing away from poisoning. They are lucky the 7 year old woke up at 1:30 am and thought it was making a weird noise and smelled funny. The burner was clean and the chimney clear but the cast in it was in very bad shape and there was parts missing so I had no choice. I don't want anything bad to happen.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Smart move... old home with those big old cast iron radators?? I finally moved the biggest radiator I had storage.. a 1921 installed in a 1923 church.. now pressing for circ 1960's American Standard boiler replacment..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Smart move... old home with those big old cast iron radators?? I finally moved the biggest radiator I had storage.. a 1921 installed in a 1923 church.. now pressing for circ 1960's American Standard boiler replacment..


Yeah it origonally had cast iron rads that the ladies dad had replace with fin tube rads about 20 years ago. They are missing wheel vents or maid o mists.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> Yeah it origonally had cast iron rads that the ladies dad had replace with fin tube rads about 20 years ago. They are missing wheel vents or maid o mists.


Replaced by some *@_{#%^{& company that didn't know sh!t about hydronic heat.. if I had to replace those standing raditors for designer's benefit.. I use cast iron baseboards.. if I can't, I tell the customer to get someone else and blame the designer/decorator for the future discomfort..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Replaced by some *@_{#%^{& company that didn't know sh!t about hydronic heat.. if I had to replace those standing raditors for designer's benefit.. I use cast iron baseboards.. if I can't, I tell the customer to get someone else and blame the designer/decorator for the future discomfort..


Exactly. Have you ever installed an NTI trinity?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> Exactly. Have you ever installed an NTI trinity?


Nope, not really popular here... most ultra here.. most of them as well others install improperly.. asked those with mod/con.. they saying they are saving on the gas but pissing the savings away on the service and repairs..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Nope, not really popular here... most ultra here.. most of them as well others install improperly.. asked those with mod/con.. they saying they are saving on the gas but pissing the savings away on the service and repairs..


That's mostly all we supply. We have had pretty good luck with them. We just started putting in the new TX series.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Nope, not really popular here... most ultra here.. most of them as well others install improperly.. asked those with mod/con.. they saying they are saving on the gas but pissing the savings away on the service and repairs..


Install an IBC, we have yet to have any service calls on them.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I had to tag out an American Standard boiler yesterday morning after a carbon monoxide call. Anyways I was wondering if any of you could help me find the year. The serial number was 48-31. So I'm wondering if it was made in 48'? I know it was converted to natural gas in oct, 1959. Which according to the fire dept. maps would be when gas was added to that street.
> 
> Anyways I managed to sell them on a trinity tx, I'll try to get pics of the old blunder bus later this week when we do the re and re.


Jez... I cut my teeth servicing those things.. Would like the logo plate from it for my collection


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I too have not had a lot of success selling the ultra high efficiency units. The way a lot of the buildings from the 50's/60's are piped, it can be a pain to convert. 

I have a supply house that pushes the Lochinvar Knight's and they seem great with the 5 stage burner (he has the one that heats the supply house set up asa display with an indirect for domestic) but the prices are kinda high.

Plenty of those old Am Standards in my area though. Lots of Sears too.


----------

